# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Pikepyetje

## Mariushka

Dua t'ju bej nje pyetje, ..kush ka mundesi te me pergjigjet...."Perse nuk me del fotoja e profilt mua ketu??????????  :djall me brire: 
A mund te em ndihmoje njeri plsssss
thnx
 :Lulja3:

----------


## zeripopullit

problemi jot mund te jete madhesia e fotografise qe ti do te vendosesh

Masat e vendosjes se nje fotografie personale "avatarin"ne FSH eshte...

"Shënim: Madhësia maksimale e imazhit është 80 me 80 piksela ose 9.8 KB (cila është më e vogël)."

Pra paraprakisht ti duhet te zvogelosh madhesine e fotografise qe ke ne disponim sipas permasave me lart

----------


## Mariushka

Ok. Do e provoj. Shume faleminderit!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## loneeagle

shif permasat por gjithashtu edhe cfare file eshte kjo ka shume rendesi

----------

